# Anybody been to St. Mark's, Panacea area lately



## slow motion (Jan 12, 2022)

Wife and I are trying to get away this weekend. So far looks like the wave height may be up a bit more than I like. Just wondering if anyone had a report lately. I would imagine trout to be in the holes in rivers and creeks but sometimes too much freshwater moves them around I think.


----------



## coloradowalt (Jan 12, 2022)

https://www.bigbendfishing.net/


----------



## slow motion (Jan 12, 2022)

coloradowalt said:


> https://www.bigbendfishing.net/


Thanks. It's definitely a great resource. I am a member of their forum also. Same screen name. Have a friend or two there but most members are a bit tight lipped with their info on that sight. Possibly because they fish the local tournaments.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 12, 2022)

I was down last weekend just checking on things with no boat. 
The fish have not piled into the upper river yet like they did last year.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 12, 2022)

I was down the week of Christmas and the fish were in the back of the creeks, last I heard they were still in the creeks with water temps in the high 50s on the flats


----------



## slow motion (Jan 12, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I was down last weekend just checking on things with no boat.
> The fish have not piled into the upper river yet like they did last year.


Thought I read somewhere on the forum you were taking the jonboat down to fish. Was hoping you caught a few. Guess I got it mixed up.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 12, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Thought I read somewhere on the forum you were taking the jonboat down to fish. Was hoping you caught a few. Guess I got it mixed up.


Fixin to be that time... gettin lazy and comfy in my home after being gone alot hunting...


----------



## The Fever (Jan 13, 2022)

It's going to be a cold, windy, and wet weekend down there. Weather has been warm and they aren't on a winter pattern yet. Fall fishing.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 14, 2022)

New report from yesterday on BBF said they did well in the river. I can't figure river fishing out, I'll wait till spring and hit the flats. Ecofina or Keaton for me not figured out St. Marks yet.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 14, 2022)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> New report from yesterday on BBF said they did well in the river. I can't figure river fishing out, I'll wait till spring and hit the flats. Ecofina or Keaton for me not figured out St. Marks yet.


I'm not dialed in on the rivers either. More sporadic for me. Winter I do better in the Ochlockonee though probably just more familiar with that area. Much rain though and the Ochlockonee and the Sopchoppy Rivers send a lot of fresh water down. Seems to me it moves the trout around. Makes it hard to find them.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 14, 2022)

Good luck this weekend. Late march or early april I'll be out there.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 14, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I'm not dialed in on the rivers either. More sporadic for me. Winter I do better in the Ochlockonee though probably just more familiar with that area. Much rain though and the Ochlockonee and the Sopchoppy Rivers send a lot of fresh water down. Seems to me it moves the trout around. Makes it hard to find them.



If the trout are in the St. Marks river you won't have any problem finding them.
The will be 100 boats in a 1/4 mile section of the river where they are.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 14, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> If the trout are in the St. Marks river you won't have any problem finding them.
> The will be 100 boats in a 1/4 mile section of the river where they are.


I've heard it's commonplace but I'm not sure I'd feel good about crowding in on someone. Maybe it's not that big of a deal in those situations. I don't really have much experience with winter river fishing so I don't know what is protocol. Guess I need to go with someone who is familiar with it and learn what's expected. Thanks for the tip though my friend. Did you make it back down and fish the grouper holes like you had planned?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 14, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I've heard it's commonplace but I'm not sure I'd feel good about crowding in on someone. Maybe it's not that big of a deal in those situations. I don't really have much experience with winter river fishing so I don't know what is protocol. Guess I need to go with someone who is familiar with it and learn what's expected. Thanks for the tip though my friend. Did you make it back down and fish the grouper holes like you had planned?



The protocol is, there is no protocol.
Boats will be anchored in the river channel and those running farther down river will blast by them.
It can be a real zoo at times but if you launch at the city ramp, you'll only burn 1/4 gallon of gas.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 14, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> The protocol is, there is no protocol.
> Boats will be anchored in the river channel and those running farther down river will blast by them.
> It can be a real zoo at times but if you launch at the city ramp, you'll only burn 1/4 gallon of gas.


One more question. Definitely not my business. Are you ever going to move your camper back to Fish Camp or have you run away from home for good?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 14, 2022)

slow motion said:


> One more question. Definitely not my business. Are you ever going to move your camper back to Fish Camp or have you run away from home for good?



I'm gone for good from there.

I will still fish that area but any bait or ice I need, I'll go to Jerry's and get it.
I'll not give another dollar of my money to the Horn's.
Ecofina is a lot better fishery IMO.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 14, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I'm gone for good from there.
> 
> I will still fish that area but any bait or ice I need, I'll go to Jerry's and get it.
> I'll not give another dollar of my money to the Horn's.
> Ecofina is a lot better fishery IMO.


One day work is going to slow down enough that I can drag the little skiff over and visit. I hear good things about the Ecofina but those rocks scare me.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 15, 2022)

With small craft advisory about to begin and a gale warning coming in tomorrow not looking good for taking out the boat. I know @doomtrpr_z71 liked to fish in hurricanes but I'm not as brave.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 15, 2022)

slow motion said:


> With small craft advisory about to begin and a gale warning coming in tomorrow not looking good for taking out the boat. I know @doomtrpr_z71 liked to fish in hurricanes but I'm not as brave.


Blows the lures into the fishes mouths


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 15, 2022)

slow motion said:


> One day work is going to slow down enough that I can drag the little skiff over and visit. I hear good things about the Ecofina but those rocks scare me.



I was worried at first.
Come on over, you can follow me out or I can ride with you.
Miss Lucy is made for Ecofina.
I come and go on no less than a +1.5' tide.
You can squeeze it down to at least a +1'.
Do you still have my cell #.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 15, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> I was worried at first.
> Come on over, you can follow me out or I can ride with you.
> Miss Lucy is made for Ecofina.
> I come and go on no less than a +1.5' tide.
> ...


Think so. I'll check in a bit. Wife has me playing lumber jack at the moment. Me and a chainsaw, that's a scary combo. ?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jan 17, 2022)

slow motion said:


> One day work is going to slow down enough that I can drag the little skiff over and visit. I hear good things about the Ecofina but those rocks scare me.


Like others have said 1.5-2' positive tide when coming and going. Ecofina is where I prefer to fish. At +2' save for the big rock across from landing and the one in the middle just past the no wake if you stay in the middle your good. Do not take the cut even if you see others doing it!! Also stay on plane for about a mile and half past mouth then turn to head where going to fish. (Stays shallow at the mouth for a ways. If you set down you won't be able to get back up.)


----------



## slow motion (Jan 17, 2022)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Like others have said 1.5-2' positive tide when coming and going. Ecofina is where I prefer to fish. At +2' save for the big rock across from landing and the one in the middle just past the no wake if you stay in the middle your good. Do not take the cut even if you see others doing it!! Also stay on plane for about a mile and half past mouth then turn to head where going to fish. (Stays shallow at the mouth for a ways. If you set down you won't be able to get back up.)


Thanks. I've got a Navionics chip in my Lowrance unit but there's nothing like first hand knowledge.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 17, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Thanks. I've got a Navionics chip in my Lowrance unit but there's nothing like first hand knowledge.



Pick a day and show up at the ramp at about 1/2 tide. There will be others there.
Strike up a conversation, tell them it's your first trip down the river and ask if you can follow.
Folks there are very friendly, and I'm sure you will have takers.
Your boat will go where any boat there, except an airboat, will go.
Set your machine on "track" and save it.
As H-N-M said, don't don't follow someone thru the cut thru.

This aerial shows the cut thru we're talking about.
It's also about <1' tide. you can see the bars exposed at the mouth.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 17, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Pick a day and show up at the ramp at about 1/2 tide. There will be others there.
> Strike up a conversation, tell them it's your first trip down the river and ask if you can follow.
> Folks there are very friendly, and I'm sure you will have takers.
> Your boat will go where any boat there, except an airboat, will go.
> ...


I'm sure it's not so bad once you've been there a few times but in that pic it does look a bit dicey.


----------

